# SFC Programming Using RSLogix 5000 Video



## pdext (May 8, 2012)

Check out this YouTube quick tutorial link on SFC programming. This is for anyone wanting to learn the basics on learning SFC on a ControlLogix PLC.

http://youtu.be/q9_xiqnZvNs

Enjoy!

_pdext_


----------

